# Casting month question



## proformance1 (May 3, 2006)

I have a 67 GTO convertible that I am working on and am in need of an engine. The car came with a WS block but the car was made on Oct 31 I think 66. I would not know where to start as far a finding the preper WS block! What date code would I be looking for. I have seen M codes on some 670 heads, but I assume that they are for Dec. What code is for Oct of the year before? The PHS documentation I have says the car was made 10/31/6 so I am assuming that this is correct. The car was number 760 off the line. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would search for an engine with h??7, I??7 or J??7 with a casting number of 9786133 located on the distributor pad, not behind cylinder 8.

?? = day of the month,

In 67 the WS block was a 360hp HO engine and the GTO was equiped with a 4-speed,

Good luck!


----------



## proformance1 (May 3, 2006)

Wouldn't that have to be H??6, I??6, or J??6? Or am I getting confused?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll move your thread to the Classic GTO forum, Lars is the Guru on the classics and he is on-line now.

I believe the engines produced for the 67 GTO will reflect the date code with the 7 on the end.


----------



## proformance1 (May 3, 2006)

Thanks! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Proform -
If you have an October 31 build date on a '67, your car was built October 31, 1966. You are correct on the year.

In talking to people who were working at Pontiac during the 60s, the concensus is that inventory control of parts staged for production (like block castings and head castings) was, at best, poor in those days. Although it is normally recognized that casting dates for parts on a car should be a week to 2 months prior to the build date of the car, inventory control issues often resulted in casting dates outside this date range even on "correct" cars.

Also, note that many of the foundries did not use the letter "I" in their date codes (just like good engineering practice is to not use the letter "I" for drawing revision levels) since it can be mistaken for the number "1." For this reason, you can see the letter "M" for December, even though it is the 13th letter of the alphabet.

For an October 31 1966 build date 67 GTO, you should be looking for a block casting date of August, September, or October 1966 ("H", "I", "J" and even "K" since "I" was often not used).


----------



## proformance1 (May 3, 2006)

Considering that the 400 was not built untill late 66 for 67 cars only, does anyone have a clue when they switched over model year production in 66?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Model year production change-over occurs in late July and August.


----------



## proformance1 (May 3, 2006)

I may have a line on a complete '67 car from Nov of '66. Engine casting date of h-16-6 My first question is on the 4 speed transmission, what numbers am I looking for? I believe that the VIN# were not stamped into engines and transmissions untill late '67. If this is true why are there engine numbers listed on my PHS documents? Were these number really on my orig. engine and or trans.?


----------



## proformance1 (May 3, 2006)

bump


----------

